

Show HN: GrowthHack as a Service – mturk + Google news api automation - makerops
https://www.robogrowth.com

======
minimaxir
That's not growth hacking, that's _spam_.

~~~
makerops
This isn't spam by any means; it manually collates the email addresses of
thought leaders in your niche, and provides them to you. It's up to you to
start a conversation.

~~~
ceejayoz
I have a hard time accepting "this isn't spam" from someone who simultaneously
uses buzzwords like "thought leader".

------
bernatfp
This is awesome. It reminds me of this (but automated):
[http://customerdevlabs.com/2013/09/24/google-news-api-
mturk-...](http://customerdevlabs.com/2013/09/24/google-news-api-mturk-press)

You should take it one step further and automatize email sending to the
authors collected.

~~~
makerops
If you look near the bottom of our home page, we thank him for the
"inspiration".

~~~
justinwi
Thanks for the shout. Let me know if I can be of service:
[http://sohelpful.me/justin](http://sohelpful.me/justin)

------
jonathanjaeger
I'm not a lawyer and don't know the intricacies of the CAN-SPAM Act, but I
think one provision is that you can't contact people via harvested emails
gathered by bots/scripts.

But this is done on mturk manually by people?

~~~
watty
Right, they automated the manual process of gathering email... which I think
is still automation?

~~~
jonathanjaeger
Hmmm, like I said I don't know the legal specifics, but if you scrape a site
constantly, that puts a load on a server and has consequences. If you manually
go to a site and find an email address that is publicly given for a reason,
it's there because someone is willing to start a conversation about something.

------
davemel37
I am not sure how this tool is any better than buzzstream or followerwonk or
ontolo ... Lots of cheap, free, or more robust tools that do the same thing...

I don't recall the company but if you look at the data providers on
removeem.com they use a company with 80 million webmaster emails, etc...

~~~
AznHisoka
Hey Dave, what's your opinion on Buzzsumo for finding influencers and
influential authors for outreach purposes?

------
uladzislau
How exactly did you automated this? Isn't it nothing more than arbitrage? Why
would I pay you $60 instead of hiring someone's on Odesk for $10?

~~~
michaelbuckbee
I think with all of these sorts of outsourced items you have to factor in risk
and quality.

Having this very narrow niche lets them really keep the quality level high as
they can tweak and QA across multiple jobs doing the same thing.

------
huhtenberg
Do you provide a trail to the email addresses? In other words - if you give me
ivan@kremlin.ru, can I see how you arrived at including it in the list?

~~~
makerops
We do not right now, but it's not something that we couldn't work on getting
rolled out this weekend.

------
ghaspland
I tried to place an order to how well the site works, and after I clicked the
order submit button, the site errored out.

------
blakerson
I was looking to hire out some market research like this! I'll likely be a
customer soon.

~~~
robogrowth
Any ideas you might have for the site, please let us know. We're looking to
continue to build on our MVP.

------
dlsym
The devise forms / stylesheets deserve a litte more love...

------
paulshapiro
Super spammy

